# First attempt at a Spoon



## NeilYeag (Aug 25, 2014)

I have wanted to try to spoon carving for a long time. This is my first attempt at roughing one out with an ax only: Kind of looks spoon shape?

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0732_zps414fd9a2.jpg 

Only used the ax and a 1/2" straight chisel to do some shaping.

Now I just received a set of carving knives from http://www.pinewoodforge.com/. So I will attempt to do some refining. 

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0734_zpse4336853.jpg 

Let's see, for sure the knifes are fantastic, I will try to do them justice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 25, 2014)

Neal - Thats pretty amazing work with an axe... I'm trying to picture that in my head....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2014)

That's a heck of a first spoon especially for just having the ax. Nice job.

BTW, that's also one fine looking ax. That sappy handle isn't something you see often for a ax handle. I like the relief that was put in it also. If I buy the spoon before midnight, can I also get the ax as a bonus?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2014)

Cool first spoon especially considering your tools...............


----------

